# Stupid



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Stupid stupid boys out on the 6th October bridge weaving with their scooters to try and stop all the traffic.
The traffic was flowing fine on the bridge and the corniche but now there are crowds of boys on the road deliberately stopping the traffic moving.

Lets hope they all get home safely after their stupid antics


----------

